# favorite scoring combination



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 5, 2006)

What's your favorite scoring combinations?

Mine:

1. right ashi harai to opponent's lead foot to distract him, then left gyaku tsuki to body for a point.

2. fake right maegeri to stomach, as he block low retract the right maegeri and convert into high mawashi to face. This can get two points.

3. fake right maegeri to stomach, as he block low give uraken to face. One points.

4. (difficult if you can't kick fast). right ashi harai to opponent's lead foot to distract him, fake a right gyaku to body, but immediately launch a left mawashi to face. But this may only work against beginners 

And favorite counter:

Wait for opponent to give maegeri, use sukui uke against the kicking foot to make him lose balance, apply ashi harai to that foot. If opponent falls, give a gyaku for sanbon. If he doesnt fall, chase him with jodan zuki.

Anybody else? Please give me your secrets


----------



## Navarre (Jan 5, 2006)

Although I'll take whatever's open, if I had to choose a favorite it would be:

Front leg snap kick (taking advantage of my longer leg reach).

Slide in with a backfist strike to the face with the lead hand.

Continue to follow opponent's motion with a reverse punch and a second backfist with the first striking hand.

Nothing fancy but it serves me well.


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 5, 2006)

The sweep punch combo is always a good one, especially against people who haven't practiced much in the way of ashi barai.  

Here's a couple of techniques that I find to be pretty good when used sparingly:

1) From a left side sparring stance, left kizami zuki (lead hand punch), followed by right gyaku zuki from a standing position, retract left leg back (to draw opponent in), and quickly step with the right leg as I throw a right kizami zuki to the head.  This catches people off guard, especially when they see that punch coming to the face.  Even if it doesn't land, they might instinctively throw up a hand or two, leaving other parts open.  

2) This technique requires flexibility.  After feeding someone a few back leg mawashi-geri (round kicks), I'll change things up a bit.  I'll start by quickly switching stance sides, and then throwing an outside-in crescent kick to the head with the back leg.  

This technique has a couple of strong points.  First of all, if your opponent tries to switch their feet to match your switch, then you might catch them off guard.  Also, if they are used to fairly linear-looking round kicks to the body (I know, doesn't sound right, but you get the point), having an arcing crescent kick coming to the head can be a surprising move, indeed.  It's also harder to catch this kick for those who like to grab your legs.  

If you can catch them off-guard, and if your control is good (very important, since controlling arcing kicks is more difficult), then it makes a nice technique in the arsenal, with a full ippon in AAU / USKA style competitions, and a fulll sanbon (3 pts) in WKF / USANKF.

Again, use sparingly.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 5, 2006)

Grenadier said:
			
		

> The sweep punch combo is always a good one, especially against people who haven't practiced much in the way of ashi barai.


 
Yup! indeed! 




> 2) This technique requires flexibility. After feeding someone a few back leg mawashi-geri (round kicks), I'll change things up a bit. I'll start by quickly switching stance sides, and then throwing an outside-in crescent kick to the head with the back leg.


 
Sounds like an old Taekwon-Do technique that my old SaBumNim showed me 

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 5, 2006)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Although I'll take whatever's open, if I had to choose a favorite it would be:
> 
> Front leg snap kick (taking advantage of my longer leg reach).
> 
> ...


 
Sometimes techniques that's not so fancy works best! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 25, 2006)

Another good combination is actually a counter. I sometimes meet a sparring partner who, like me, like to use Ashi Barai as a start of a combination. So, as he try to use Ashi Barai on me, I will lift the foot which he aimed at, and immediately execute Ashi Barai on his sweeping foot using the same foot he targeted. My Harai will be like the one in Kata naihanchi, so not a harai to takedown but just to break his concentration and balance. As he tried to regain balance, I score with gyaku to body  Sensei told me that this whole sequence is called Tsubame Gaeshi.


----------



## Eric Daniel (Jan 25, 2006)

jujutsu_indonesia said:
			
		

> What's your favorite scoring combinations?
> 
> Mine:
> 
> ...


 
Mine is round house, jab, cross and different combinations sort of like this. My sensei told me that it's always best to do a combination of three because a person can block one single direct attack, maybe a combination of two but doutful and there is no way they can block three strikes.


----------



## jujutsu_indonesia (Jan 26, 2006)

Eric Daniel said:
			
		

> Mine is round house, jab, cross and different combinations sort of like this. My sensei told me that it's always best to do a combination of three because a person can block one single direct attack, maybe a combination of two but doutful and there is no way they can block three strikes.


 
This sounds like a nice advice. I tried these aggressive combos too, and most of the time it made my sparring partner stepped out of bounds, and got penalty


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 26, 2006)

font kick low  :btg:  follow by a fast punch to the ace
the low lick shoul bring at least one hand down


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 26, 2006)

Fast kick followed by backfist and then spinning backfist follwed by double roundhouse.
Terry


----------

